# My Little Diva!



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Gucci, Prada and I were getting ready to go out for a stroll in the park today and I thought Prada looked adorable in her wee sunglasses!


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

I love Prada's glasses! They are adorable! Great picture.


----------



## RuehlmanChiLover (Apr 30, 2011)

awww SO adorable!!! I can't wait to get my Chi's! I'm getting Lexus on Monday or Tuesday and I'm getting Bently in June!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Love the glasses!! Looks great on Prada. How do you keep them on her? Does she try to take it off?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> Love the glasses!! Looks great on Prada. How do you keep them on her? Does she try to take it off?


Thanks:hello1:
No she doesn't mind them at all 
She doesn't try to wiggle herself out of anything (hats, sunglasses, hoodies etc..) except booties. She HATES booties LOL
Obviously I don't keep the glasses on her for long, just for a bit of cuteness to take photos or when we go to a fancy dress party etc.
It has 2 straps, one goes under the chin, the other at the back of her head 

My little man, Gucci only likes warm sweaters or jackets. He objects to everything else so I try not to bother him with any accessories


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How cute-and fashionable!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL too cute!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh my gosh that is so adorable , Prada looks like such a diva in those sunnies lol


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

now that is so cute i bet she loves dressing up


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Prada is gorgeous! I love her glasses too.


----------



## Elly (May 5, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

A Darlin' Diva indeed!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------

